# PVS SHOW PICS - Plus my Car with mega paint fleck from WET GLAZE 2.0



## DAN: (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi All, I was on the VauxSausage stand at Performance Vauxhall Show.

Done a quick detail on the my astra before i went down, I stripped all the protection from the car, clayed and polished by rotary with Menzerna 85Rd and Gtechniq P2, couldnt decide what LSP to use on the day so thought what the hell i keep it very simple and just apply a few coats of Wet Glaze 2.0

For the first time in since owning the car (3yrs) i have detailed it twice a year and never seen metallic paint fleck popping out so much. Well Happy to say the least
Anyways hope you all like Vauxhalls






















































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































Creative Stance Shot..


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Your Astra VXR is by far the nicest i have seen. Credit to you mate.


----------



## Phil_b88 (May 18, 2008)

Makes me wish I went, camping at gti inters this year instead though.

For me your vxr the lotus carlton and the rwd corsa gets my vote!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

God never seen so many red tops in one place..lol


----------



## egon (Apr 25, 2007)

Dave frankzak's lotus Carlton?


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Didn't take many pictures then? :lol: 
Gutted I couldn't make it, would have been my first VX event .


----------



## Bluimp (Jun 7, 2010)

lovely pics mate, nice one of my wheels, wish i could have detailed her properly like you did...

car is nom


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

That is 100% mega flake in the pictures, very clear, best astra vxr I have seen, credit to 
you.


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

I love older Vauxhalls, I'm not afraid to admit it 

Great pictures and your Astra is Very nice.


----------



## razorak (Jan 9, 2012)

thanks for sharing, very great pics


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

I like...mmmm...the KISS principal done to a tee:thumb:

Some really nice cars at the show and none too Fast and the Furious outlandish!


----------



## chris- (Mar 27, 2011)

Whats the white corsa B running??
16v engine with forced air induction in the back.. whats in the front? 
Any info on this please?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Your VXR looks fantastic and thanks for the pics my Cousin in London was at the show he said it was great weekend he had


----------



## Pookini (Jan 19, 2011)

chris- said:


> Whats the white corsa B running??
> 16v engine with forced air induction in the back.. whats in the front?
> Any info on this please?


Its a C20LET in the front and a C20LET in the back  
Here is his project thread... 
http://www.corsasport.co.uk/board/viewthread.php?tid=620277

A lot of the pictures are dead in there now.

If anyone wants anymore pictures then look here 

http://public.fotki.com/M4rks/car-events-2012/performance-vauxhal/

And here! :thumb:
Very pic heavy...

http://www.corsasport.co.uk/board/viewthread.php?tid=636980


----------



## DAN: (Apr 18, 2010)

Cheers all, Added just a couple more pics to show off the paint fleck popping out

Going to apply some protection this week but not sure what to go for yet, got so many its hard to decide lol


----------



## 2006daryla (May 29, 2007)

Dannnnn! was great saying you gain at the show mate, and for the bit play on the way home haha! i used wayyyy to much fuel on the way back home lol! had to pull off at chester le street to refuel as i had less than empty lol!


----------



## Juicy Jen (May 4, 2010)

Car looked awesome Dan...those flecks weren't half popping. I've been putting Wet Glaze on the Globin and I simply love how its makes the flecks pop!

We couldn't make it down this year as had to get the kids from Cornwall after half term 

Daryl informed us of the drive home though :lol:


----------



## DAN: (Apr 18, 2010)

I looked everywehere for you jen! Yeah my car wasnt running well on the way home so let a mate drive, Daz was funny haha. Got back and everybody thinks i've been on holiday for a fortnight:lol:


----------



## 2006daryla (May 29, 2007)

DAN: said:


> I looked everywehere for you jen! Yeah my car wasnt running well on the way home so let a mate drive, Daz was funny haha. Got back and everybody thinks i've been on holiday for a fortnight:lol:


Jen didnt go mate, they had to pick kids up from cornwall.. and yeah though ive got no idea how i ended up in front of you about 100miles afteri slowed down for 20miles of speed cameras LOL! and yeah ive some outrageous tan lines, i look like im wearing a white tshirt whe i take my top off! not a good look lol!


----------



## DAN: (Apr 18, 2010)

2006daryla said:


> Jen didnt go mate, they had to pick kids up from cornwall.. and yeah though ive got no idea how i ended up in front of you about 100miles afteri slowed down for 20miles of speed cameras LOL! and yeah ive some outrageous tan lines, i look like im wearing a white tshirt whe i take my top off! not a good look lol!


Fueling issue with car under WOT so had to take it easy, probs stopped to refuel funny how when we got to leeds way the temps dropped from 20* to 12* - welcome to the north east:argie:


----------



## 2006daryla (May 29, 2007)

haha yep! freezing cold  and rain  btw did you see me put my hazards on and pull onto the hard shoulder? i lost all acceloration and didnt even goto limp just died! not good when following you lol! had to pull onto hard should and blip the key and fired back up, been fine since :S


----------



## DAN: (Apr 18, 2010)

No mate i missed that, should of flashed for help lol Mine did the same lol come out petrol station and car sounded like it was on 3 cylinders, re-started and fine, Dodgy spark plug for me

Next year i'm going to see you and borrow that mobile jet wash haha


----------



## 2006daryla (May 29, 2007)

you were too busy playing with a clio sport  haha! and hmmm i may have to charge rent next year lol! you doing trax this year?


----------



## DAN: (Apr 18, 2010)

My mate was itching to play but my car was holding back soon as it hit boost:lol:

yeah probs be going to trax Convoy down haha


----------



## 2006daryla (May 29, 2007)

haha! yeah convoy  and i will make sure i fill the tank on the way back aswell lol! youll have to let me know


----------



## Juicy Jen (May 4, 2010)

Breaker breaker we have a convoy - hopefully we'll be along too!


----------



## ChrisZS (Apr 7, 2012)

Corsa VXR and new Astra VXR :argie:

I really need to try Wet Glaze 2.0, that paint fleck is fantastic!


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Your car looks great. Never been a massive fan of these but that is nice...
GT28R you say :driver::thumb: That's gotta be nifty!


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Fantastic work Dan, car looks excellent.

Simon


----------



## DAN: (Apr 18, 2010)

2006daryla said:


> haha! yeah convoy  and i will make sure i fill the tank on the way back aswell lol! youll have to let me know


Will do mate, cannot wait now



Juicy Jen said:


> Breaker breaker we have a convoy - hopefully we'll be along too!


Good to hear! suprised you are not doing Bug Jam?



scratcher said:


> Your car looks great. Never been a massive fan of these but that is nice...
> GT28R you say :driver::thumb: That's gotta be nifty!


Yeah Garrett power FTW lol Keeps a smile of my face lol cheers mate



Wax Attack said:


> Fantastic work Dan, car looks excellent.
> 
> Simon


Thanking you Simon, Results from Wet Glaze speak for themself but its amazing to apply and buff off that you dont see which makes it quick and easy to use! perfect for the PVS show:lol:


----------



## DAN: (Apr 18, 2010)

Had the chance to add some protection to the car today

Spoilt for choice but since i liked the Prima Hydro-Seal so much the last time i was itching to use it again:lol:

Not too many pics this time but you have all seen it all before

I machine polished the car last week for PVS but just added x3 coats of Wet Glaze so this week it just needed topping up with some LSP

Heres the before pics after a 250mile trip back from PVS.



















Bird crap




























Snowfoamed, rinsed, washed 2 bucket method and dried, Dressed the tyres with a new forumal gel i've been working on so this is the very first test looks good but a bit too glossy.

Dont you just love seeing beading:lol: not sure if you can make it out but the beading\sunlight is making the purple in the 20r sapphire black paint show up like a purple\magenta hue effect.





































The Plan of action taking place. Water bottle to mist the panel, a damp microfibre towel to help apply the Hydro-Seal and a dry clean microfibre to remove and buff.
































































Thats better! back to very deep and glossy black, Puts a smile on my face for sure





































Getting late in the day and the car looked too shiney so took a pic!










Quick and easy job so very much enjoyed it....


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI (Apr 13, 2009)

Stunning! Really like your car :thumb:


----------



## vo04lan (Sep 5, 2011)

i remember seeing your vxr there reconise the alloys great looking vxr


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

really like your vxr mate the flake pop is ace ! some cool looking cars there - some of those engine bays look like theres no looms or anything how is that achieved ?


----------



## DAN: (Apr 18, 2010)

John-Cupra_TDI said:


> Stunning! Really like your car :thumb:


Thanks mate



vo04lan said:


> i remember seeing your vxr there reconise the alloys great looking vxr


Cheers mate well spotted as i was tucked away at the bottom in the club stands haha looked like most of the action was up near the trade area.



craigeh123 said:


> really like your vxr mate the flake pop is ace ! some cool looking cars there - some of those engine bays look like theres no looms or anything how is that achieved ?


Thanks, Normally the seamed bays have them tucked under or using Bluetooth looms will be other ways too depending on the bay:thumb:


----------



## GPS (Jul 1, 2008)

Cracking car mate, looks awesome! Is that VXRMarcs old Nurburgring pictured in the middle of the first post?


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Looks stunning Dan


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Some really good looking cars including yours.

What time did you get down the strip?

How many Nova/Corsa boys made the 10sec bracket this year?

Did Beardy run his twin engine Corsa? I've no idea why but a lot of guys seem to hold a serious dislike towards him. It is pretty bitter.

It has been a few years since I had a Vauxhall and went to PVS but it was getting out of hand.

There was just too many neds acting like complete prats in the campsite overnight especially. Non stop wheelspins, donuts and banging their engines off the rev limiter all night long.


----------



## DAN: (Apr 18, 2010)

GPS said:


> Cracking car mate, looks awesome! Is that VXRMarcs old Nurburgring pictured in the middle of the first post?


Yeah marc car was there, not so clean but plenty of power.



North east Car Care said:


> Looks stunning Dan


Thanks:thumb:



Kerr said:


> Some really good looking cars including yours.
> 
> What time did you get down the strip?
> 
> ...


It's well wild but i stayed on the quiet campsite to find out at 6am v8's coming past revving engines haha

On the day PVS was just fantastic, enjoyed it all from start to finish.

It is what you make of it really mate, dont let others spoil it!


----------



## piemp (Jul 14, 2010)

:doublesho:argie: love it mate. Cracking pic

What exhaust you got now? Better sound? think you need to make another vid


----------



## DAN: (Apr 18, 2010)

piemp said:


> :doublesho:argie: love it mate. Cracking pic
> 
> What exhaust you got now? Better sound? think you need to make another vid


So do i mate, looks even better in the flesh:argie:

Changed for a different sound, got the Milltek Race 3" now, Miss my scorpion but going to get the Piper next as i like the sound of that too.

Yeah will do some vids next mate:thumb:


----------



## vo04lan (Sep 5, 2011)

> [/QUOTECheers mate well spotted as i was tucked away at the bottom in the club stands haha looked like most of the action was up near the trade area.
> 
> i was on the astra owners club stand so was up that end as well


----------



## DAN: (Apr 18, 2010)

vo04lan said:


> > [/QUOTECheers mate well spotted as i was tucked away at the bottom in the club stands haha looked like most of the action was up near the trade area.
> >
> > i was on the astra owners club stand so was up that end as well
> 
> ...


----------



## Ian2k (Apr 13, 2009)

Some cracking photos you took there fella!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

is it just me or has the VXR lost it's aggresive look?

I had an 08 facelift Vectra VXR, loved the aggresive look at the front, quite like the astra from 05 on til the new model VXR looks aggresive aswell.
corsa slightly less so but still not bad.

but the older models, and the new astra/insigna just don't do it for me in the slightest.. lost all aggresive looks and more like an old mans sports car imo.


----------



## Coopertim (May 20, 2012)

Are those real brembos or the polyetheylene covers?


----------

